# Astro A50



## ZxZ20 (6. November 2019)

Grüß euch alle eine kleine frage ich hab das astro a50 seit neustem hab es am pc angeschlossen es funktioniert alles super aber das mit dem optischen kabel verstehe ich nicht
ich hänge es an meinen pc und das andere stück in die base von dem a50 scheint aber keine funktion zu haben ich hab das optische kabel während dem spielen rausgezogen
und der ton war genau so noch immer da.


----------



## Scubaman (6. November 2019)

Wie genau hast Du es am PC angeschlossen? Per USB? Dann ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass das optische Kabel nichts macht.


----------



## ZxZ20 (6. November 2019)

also ich hab usb angeschlossen und das optische kabel am pc


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (6. November 2019)

Laut Anleitung brauchst du das optische Kabel eh nicht an den PC anschließen!


----------



## tandel (6. November 2019)

Wenn das über USB angeschlossen ist, dann fungiert die Basisstation als externe Soundkarte. Die sollte dann auch im Gerätemanager unter Ausgabegerät sichtbar sein.
Wenn Du das optische Kabel nutzen willst, dann musst Du den optischen Ausgang Deines Boards als Ausgabegerät wählen und (so das möglich ist) in der Astro Software den optischen Eingang aktivieren. Dann brauchst Du keine USB Verbindung zum PC mehr, nur noch eine Stromversorgung, die ggf. auch per Netzteil funktioniert.


----------



## ZxZ20 (6. November 2019)

was wäre denn besser per usb oder optisch?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (6. November 2019)

Völlig egal.


----------



## NatokWa (6. November 2019)

Optisch ist heutzutage eher zu vermeiden wenn USB als Alternative steht . Lächerlicherweise hat die Optische Verbindung eine SEHR begrenzte Kapazität was Bandbreite angeht .....


----------



## Hubacca (6. November 2019)

Die Kapazität/Bandbreite des optischen Anschlusses (24 Bit / 192kHz) ist für reine Stereo Audio Anwendungen mehr als ausreichend ! Nur für DTS HD - Mehrkanaltonübertragung reichts dann nicht mehr, aber das ist nur relevant wenn du einen AVR versorgen willst.
Über den optischen Eingang kannst du z.B. auch Geräte anschliessen die keinen USB Ausgang haben wie ein Smart TV usw. Dazu ist die optische Übertragung unanfälliger gegen eventuelle Störungen - die auch über 
USB übertragen werden können - Fiepen oder Knacken bei der Übertragung.


----------



## NatokWa (7. November 2019)

Tja ... ich hatte den Spaß den Fernseher mit dem Audio-Rechner zu verbinden .. Optisches Kabel hat GARnicht funktioniert weil der Fernseher nur Stereo@PCM ausgegeben hat was die SoKa nicht verstand (Die 5.1 Lautsprecher lustigerweise ebenfalls nicht) und über normales Stereo-Kabel gibt er ALLES (im codierten Original) weiter . Das des perfekt ist wenn der PC das sowiso berechnen soll und per AC3 an die Lautsprecher weitergibt , sollte selbst verständlich sein . Kann natürlich sein das Sony die Optische Schnittstelle einfach nicht leiden kann ..... hatte allerdings noch nie "Glück" mit der .....


----------



## Hubacca (7. November 2019)

Ich muß an meinem Samsung nur das passende Ausgabeformat einstellen und mein älterer 5.1 AVR funktioniert einwandfrei. - auch am PC.
Mit DTS sowieso und bei DTS HD wird eben nur der DTS Kern verarbeitet.
Zudem hab ich am PC über ein 5 Meter langes optisches Kabel einen DAC und meine Steroanlage hängen - da kann ich auch 24Bit /192kHz Sound übertragen,
allerdings bekommt man so gut wie kein vernünftiges Soundmaterial in der Auflösung und das angepriesene Upsampling wird auch nur benuzt um neue DACs und Soundkarten
mit immer höherer Samplingrate zu verkaufen ....


----------



## NatokWa (7. November 2019)

Tja .. mein Fernseher gibt mir ei Optisch keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten .... während die "alte" Xfi im Audiorechner extrem viele Formate empfangen kann aber NICHT das was Sony da versucht zu senden ..... die SoKa erkennt nicht mal das da überhaupt was kommt ..... kann natürlich auch an der SoKa liegen aber der Ton übers Stereokabel ist absolut sauber und liefert alles mit was es soll incl. DTS/THX und co.


----------



## Hubacca (7. November 2019)

NatokWa schrieb:


> ..aber der Ton übers Stereokabel ist absolut sauber und liefert alles mit was es soll incl. DTS/THX und co.



Das ist allerdings schlecht möglich ..... ist auch ein Wiederspruch in sich da ein Stereokabel nur Stereo liefert und keinen Mehrkanalton wie DTS und dann noch digital !?


----------



## NatokWa (7. November 2019)

Tja . Kann nur sagen das ich die Option "Tonsignal in Original weiterreichen" aktiv habe und einen Perfekten Raumklang aus meinen Lautsprechern geliefert bekomme (Es steht sogar gezielt DTS/THX dran) . WIE das sein kann ist mir dabei absolut schnuppe *g* Wobei ... digitale Signale problemlos in einer Tonfrequenz eingebettet sein können , so arbeitet ADSL ja ebenfalls . DolbyProLogic ist damals auch im normalen Stereosignal mit drin gewesen btw. und das war auch schon 5.1 Raumklang .


----------



## Hubacca (7. November 2019)

Na dann nutzt du das alte Dolby Sourround und das hat ja mal nix mit dem DTS oder DTS HD zu tun ....


----------



## NatokWa (7. November 2019)

Ja klar ... weil neuere Filme Dolby Surround noch drinne haben wenn se fröhlich mit DTS-Symbol und co daher kommen . Die SoKa zeigt leider nicht an wie das Signal kodiert ist was da ankommt , trotzdem merkt man sofort wenn etwas mit Raumklang ankommt .


----------



## Hubacca (7. November 2019)

DTS über den optischen Ausgang solte am TV allerdings auch einstellbar sein - bei vielen Smart TV ists dann unter Experteneinstellung o.ä. versteckt ... 

Das ist aber alles für den TS nicht relevant da ja entweder über USB oder Toslink anschliesst ...


----------

